# عالم صيانة السيارات



## rawajfeh94 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود طرح موضوع اعطال السيارات و صيانتها باقل التكاليف ،
حين يعرف المستخدم عطل سيارته لا يقع في يد الفنيين و استغلالهم
لذلك ارجو فتح نافذه لتداول الرأي في هذه المجال 
Best regards


----------



## black death (11 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو بلاسم (25 أغسطس 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء اصحاب الموقع ملاحظتي ارجو ادخال موضوع تغيير مواد للمحركات كقايش المحرك او الزنجيل ووووو


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

ok as you like!!


----------



## abomahr (28 أغسطس 2010)

شىء جميل ولا اجد رد او استجابة من احد 
ولو من باب المعرفة وتبادل المعلومات
جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## احمدالمتنبي (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------

